# Most expensive wood on the planet?



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Just looking around online at different lumber prices and found this place. They have quite a few REALLY expensive offerings, I honestly didn't know any type of lumber could be this expensive. This stuff amounts to $102.77 a foot.

http://www.nwtimber.net/shop-all-wood-types/nwt4675a.html


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

My immature side made me chuckle at this one. 
http://www.nwtimber.net/shop-all-wood-types/nwt534b.html


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I know there were some logs being that had sunk in the great lakes over a hundred years ago that have been rescued and sells for big bucks!

http://timelesstimber.com/

http://www1.american.edu/ted/sunkwood.htm


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

That is crazy, think about the waste factor you figure in on your estimate. Let alone a screw up


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

BrandConst said:


> That is crazy, think about the waste factor you figure in on your estimate. Let alone a screw up


You don't screw up at those prices. Measure six times and cut carefully :laughing:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the most expensive piece of wood ive seen was a 4x12 x20 piece of jatoba a cabinet maker needed to make some custom pillars for a job.. i believe they said it was well over $1000. just down the road one shop carries 1x6 jatoba for about $7 per lineal ft...


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

SuperiorHIP said:


> Just looking around online at different lumber prices and found this place. They have quite a few REALLY expensive offerings, I honestly didn't know any type of lumber could be this expensive. This stuff amounts to $102.77 a foot.
> 
> http://www.nwtimber.net/shop-all-wood-types/nwt4675a.html


Yeah, but it's 2" thick, so it's only around $74/board foot. 

Is it a better deal now? :laughing:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I threw my circular saw 50' down my driveway when I learned it wasn't tracking straight on a piece of Ipe. I would do that and follow up with a weekend of heavy drinking on any of this stuff.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

GRB said:


> Yeah, but it's 2" thick, so it's only around $74/board foot.
> 
> Is it a better deal now? :laughing:


Aw crap, your right....it is a deal then! :clap:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

SuperiorHIP said:


> Aw crap, your right....it is a deal then! :clap:


I thought you'd see it that way. I just saved you about 30%! :thumbup:


----------



## maverick17 (Sep 15, 2006)

SuperiorHIP said:


> My immature side made me chuckle at this one.
> http://www.nwtimber.net/shop-all-wood-types/nwt534b.html


Somebody's wood needs a shave!!!!

That made my night man.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Our local yard usually has two to three slabs of bubinga on hand. You should see the sticker shock on that stuff :blink::laughing:


----------



## sancho (Apr 3, 2010)

wormy chesnut:

http://www.hearnehardwoods.com/hardwoods/pricelist/pricelist.html#chestnut


----------



## dvatt (Apr 16, 2009)

Hearn hardwood is just down the street from me! It's a really cool place


----------



## N Armstrong (Nov 17, 2011)

We have a really well known wood working shop about an hour from my place called Johnson's Work Bench. I was picking up some vaneer there a while back and drooling over the exotics section. They have 1" Gaboon:Air Dried** 118.25 lf


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

SuperiorHIP said:


> I threw my circular saw 50' down my driveway when I learned it wasn't tracking straight on a piece of Ipe. I would do that and follow up with a weekend of heavy drinking on any of this stuff.


Haha ya not the light stuff either!


----------



## falcon1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Most expensive woods on the planet. :laughing:

http://newscompass.blogspot.com/2006/01/tiger-woods-on-way-to-be-sports-first.html


----------



## App-ironworks (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.cormarkint.com/index.html

It's been a long time since I've been there, but this place (see above link) has some high priced stuff, too.

They sell exotic hardwoods and the prices are pretty exotic, too.

Good folks, though. I'd go with my step sister, who used to make a trip up from FL very couple of years to stock up on parts to make craft work boxes and stuff. By the time her p/u bed was 1/2 full she probably spent a G note.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

superseal said:


> Our local yard usually has two to three slabs of bubinga on hand. You should see the sticker shock on that stuff :blink::laughing:


I found a huge pile of bubinga in the basement of a shop I used to work for. The father of the current owner remembered buying it in the 70's . There were 10 3x16 twelve footers. That woodpile got cleaned more often after that!


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

as far as i know the priciest wood out there is brazilian rosewood. prized in the stringed instrument world (guitars especially), for anything to be vintage correct it's likely gonna need braz rosewood. 

it's no longer legally forested and old stock supplies are just crazy limited.


----------

